# Just tried Queso Asadero for the first time today....



## AllenOK (Jun 26, 2007)

Since I've been interested in what some Mexican cheeses taste like.  I made some Quesadillas tonight for dinner, and used some _Queso Asadero_.

IMHO, it melts, and tastes, just like American Cheese, except the _Queso Asadero_ is white.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 26, 2007)

i thought it was a pale yellow


Specialty Cheese Company :: Hispanic Cheeses


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 26, 2007)

Actually Asadero is compared to Mozzarella(here its white).Its a great melting cheese and I really want to try it on my shrimp and green chili enchiladas.A bit more mellow than cheddar so to accent the shrimp.


----------



## Dove (Jun 27, 2007)

*jpm,
Have you posted your green Enchilada Recipe yet???  Hint, hint ,hint *


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 27, 2007)

Makes great salsa con queso. Add some jalapeño and onion, yummy.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 29, 2007)

Tat, one of my co-workers told me to use some _chorizo_ and _Asadero_ to make Chile Con Queso with.  I haven't had the chance, yet.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 29, 2007)

Do it. You will NOT be dissapointed!


----------

